# My puppy Lily, Chi / Terrier mix... What type of Terrier? *PICS*



## RandomMusing (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello everyone, this is Lily, she's 5 months, 6.1lb's. All I know about her parents are one was a chi and the other a terrier, both very small. 

Because of her shape and long legs I've been thinking she might be border terrier. Does that seem right? What does she look like to you?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Border terrier is my guess


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I could see a rough coat JRT too


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Reminds me a bit of Dixie, especially the ears. She is supposedly a cairn terrier mix.


----------



## stationgirl (Nov 18, 2011)

Some wire coated terrier cross JRT


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wire Coat/Chi is my guess also.  Sure is adorable!!!


----------



## RandomMusing (Nov 19, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Border terrier is my guess


Border was my thought too...


----------

